# What to do with soft potatoes?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I buy my potatoes in a 50lb box at Sam's Club, and we usually use them all before they start to get soft. We didn't eat a lot of potatoes this past month so I have some that are starting to get soft and I don't want to waste them so I'm looking for some ideas. I'll be using some of them today to make mashed potatoes, but there will still be a couple of pounds left. I was thinking of dehydrating them for using in soups or maybe freezing some as mashed potatoes. I've never frozen mashed potatoes so advice on that would be appreciated if you think that is the way to go. 

Thank you


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I have some trays of cubed soft potatoes in the dehydrator now. Love having them available for soup, stews or casseroles. I peel and cube or slice, then blanch for 5 minutes and plunge into an ice water bath. Sometimes I'll drain, then soak in vitamin C solution or lemon solution before placing on trays. 

You can also dehydrate mashed potatoes. I put individual servings on the dehydrator tray with an ice cream scoop then flatten out a bit. Those work better for me than frozen mashed.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

They make good french fries because a lot of the water has dehydrated out of the potatoes.


----------

